# Can’t beat them join them.



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

GMB criticism of Uber, now best of buddies.








TfL Slammed For Turning A 'Blind Eye' To Licensing Rules


GMB London called on Transport for London (TfL) to address the issue of two TfL licensed drivers who have had their licenses revoked by Southend-on-Sea borough council after being found guilty of



www.4ni.co.uk


----------

